# Color inheritance question. (moved post)



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

If two black and tan gsd breed will it be possible for them to have sable puppies


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No. Sable is dominant. At least one parent must be sable to pass on the sable gene.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

No.

But you may be confused when you look at a dog that is black and tan that is so washed out , bitch stripes etc -- that it looks sable - but is not , cannot be , genetically.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Color in the GSD operates on simple dominant recessive genetics. It is not polygenic like hips or temperament. 

In order of dominance: Sable, Black and red, Bicolor, Black

Sable trumps all so you only have to have one copy of sable for the dog to be sable. One of the parents must be sable for the pups to be sable. Two black and reds cannot produce a sable. For example, my black and red female bred to a sable male produced a litter of 8 pups - 4 sables and 4 black and reds. The sables carry one copy of sable and one copy of black and red. The black and reds carry two copies of black and red.


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you guys....and this is my first time being on this site I have a pic of both dogs if you want to see.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am learning about color too on this thread  It's very interesting! 

But YES share pictures


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sure but how do I send pictures


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

Never mind lol here are the two...The one on the left is her breeding partner named Tom he is not owned by me but on the right Is my female gsd St
Storm . She is 3weeks pregnat with healthy puppies .:wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pics, but both look like regular black and tans. You should have a litter of all black and tans.


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------

